#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Looking For 3 Month+ Villa Rental Bo Phut Area In Samui

## nassauman

Hi

We are looking for a private Villa rental in Bo Phut are of Samui ...

2 Bed +

Must have pool and reliable internet

Budget around 40,000 per month

Let me know any options

Andy

----------

